# looking for help



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looking for a golf cart guru, came across 2 ez go carts that need major repair ,trying to fix one from both for my neighbor so he can get around his place. need wiring diagrams, cheap parts supplier


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's their site. They have the manuals too. Don't know of any cheap parts place for carts.

http://www.shopezgo.com/www404.aspx?404;http://shopezgo.com:80/catalog/parts?trans_id=10079


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

They have some free pdf owner one's here for you..
http://www.ezgo.com/warranty_customer_care/product_manuals.html

Yamaha golf carts just for fun here..
http://www.yamahagolfcar.com/partsandservice/ownersmanuals.aspx

Good luck..


----------

